

Nuke the Moon: A Realistic Plan for World Peace - rizzn
http://www.imao.us/docs/NukeTheMoon.htm

======
rizzn
This is an old post, but the news about the moon rocket explosion scheduled
for early tomorrow morning (<http://www.seanpaune.com/2009/10/08/nasa-moon-
bombing/>) made me think of this.

